# Dallas, NC - #8454 YF Sable PTS 11/16



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us

PTS DATE IS 11/16 marked in OTHERS, not on adoption floor


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoping for some good luck for this boy. So sad that a distorted picture is his only hope.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15085082

THIS IS A HIGH KILL SHELTER - ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON THEIR PTS DATE AND NEED TO BE CLAIMED BY 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

